# Bashing a toy farmhouse



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

We've all seen it. That plastic farmhouse with the wrap porch on ebay for $25 plus shipping. Says it's "1/32 or 1/24" suitable for 'G', and if you're like me you kind of wondered if it really was.... both suitable and worth the asking price. Well, I can now give you the skinny on that, and more. The house is made by made by New Ray, for their "Country Life" series, and part of set # *37545*.... which includes a LOT more than just the house, at a list price of $26.95.... IF you can find someplace that carries it. (You might try Agway, or your local Farm & Fleet type place)

Now, to the second part. Is it actually usable? The dimensions give are 6-1/2 x 9-1/2 'at the base'.... but that is just a bit misleading because it includes the porch on two sides. The actual size of the main part of the house is 4-1/4" x 7"..... that's a whopping 11' 4" x 18' 8" in *1/32!!!! -- *or 8' 6" x 14' in 1/24.... Okay, so basically we now know that it's pretty much a 2 story shed, with a wraparound porch. The doors are 2-15/16" tall. OK for 1/32 or 1/29, but just a little short for 1/24 or larger. Wide enough, but short. Those are the facts, only YOU can determine whether you are willing to fudge with a rubber ruler enough to use it on your layout.


On to the rest of my review... The thing comes in white with a grey roof and brown trim. The plastic is a LOT thinner than a Piko or Pola kit-- Thin enough that the whole house will glow if you try to light it without painting first.The doors are molded in and do not open. The windows are molded in as well, and without 'glass'. The roof is hinged on one side, so there is a noticeable gap at the peak, and the reinforcing rib on the underside doesn't let it close squarely. Also, one of the thin steel hinge pins on the one I have didn't want to stay put. Not that it mattered to me, but it isn't very good QC on a something that's supposed to be a toy for use by children. Here's a couple pics of the thing as it arrived.



















Okay, enough bashing and on to the bashing.... 17 small screws (about #1?), and some molded in tabs are all that hold the house together. You'll need a tiny Phillips to get them out. It's also MUCH easier to remove the base first, then the roof--- especially if you have fat hands like me. Once it was all apart, I could begin painting. As primer, and to try to cut down on the light transmission, I painted everything a darkish grey first. Then a second and third coat of pale yellow with green trim. I wanted to use Sage, but couldn't find it in my paint box, so I settled for Pullman Green.











Then I used some clear acetate to make 'glass' for the windows, painted the porch floor Nutmeg brown, and the ceiling white.... just your basic quick repaint. I was undecided about the lighting. I've been using those $3 solar things from Mal-Wart, but they are rather large. If I were to enlarge a window to fit the solar panel, as I did with my Piko buildings, it would have taken half the wall.... So, I decided to cut a hole in the roof instead. It will be on the back side away from the viewers and may or may not receive enough light. We're going to hope for the best. Farmers tend to go to bed early anyway. I covered the gap in the peak with electrical tape inside and out. If it comes loose, I'll probably putty it shut











I sorta wanted a porch swing, but there really wasn't enough room for one. So I settled for the Lemax teens sharing a Coke on a bench that Kim gave me for Christmas 2 years ago.











Almost done...I need to find/make a chimney yet, and scrounge a couple plastic seed pearls for doorknobs. Then tomorrow it goes outside at Giant Gnome Farm.


















Thanks for reading


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice house for the price, and with it being a bit small, it might serve as a good "background" item further in on the railway for more perspective? 

Too bad it does not look Austrian.....


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, I picked up one of them too...less in cost, more on shipping. 

I see we came to the same conclusions on size: a ludicrous 8.6 x 14 in 1/24 or a slightly more reasonable 11 x 18 in 1/32. I have known folks who have called 12 x 16 cabins home in the real world, but that ain't a lot of space. Plus, most of my figures are towards the 1/24 end of things anyhow. 

Thought about sticking it in a back corner on the pike as part of a rural suburb. 

Since I'm indoors, I'd also thought about using that wide clear cellophane tape for 'glass' in the windows. 

It looks like you built a wing onto yours...or did it come that way?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The set includes that little outhouse sized addition, a 'windmill', a dump rake, a mower, and a sulky plow, two horses, two dudes in cowboy hats and some ugly stuff that's supposed to be wheat. The manufacturer says it's 1/32. But most of those drawn accessories are just a BIT larger (1/24) The horses and dudes are probably 1/25. I found one at $15 plus shipping, and it had a better windmill.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Mik, does it still shine through? 
if yes, just glue alu foil to the inside walls.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, would love the implements for car loads and in the fields...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 17 Jun 2010 04:13 PM 
Hmm, would love the implements for car loads and in the fields... 
Might want to act fast then..... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260618485942

The implements are also sold separately (as the set of 3) for about $8... again IF you can find someplace that carries them.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I purchased one of these from RKO (Rural King of Ohio). http://www.ruralking.com/ 


I also bought the following grain bin items http://www.ruralking.com/grain-bin-set-w-hauler.html 



which I made into the following 


http://memberfiles.freewebs.com/69/53/56915369/photos/Projects-amp-Buildings/DCP_8661.JPG 


As I recalled I paid about $15 for each set around Christmas time.

I'll definitely be going back this Christmas. 

Mark 

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, might have to check these out the next time I go to the Midwest. Does Quality Farm and Fleet or Andersons still exist? They used to have all this kind of stuff....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Turned out great Mik! 
I like that couple on the porch, looks just in place. 
Painting the inside of the house black will prevent shining through (or the alu foil option mentioned above). 
Perhaps a piece of cloth over the gap in the roof as a sort of model "temporary roof cover because the roof is leaking"? Or, even better perhaps, a dormer?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I used this house with a host of horses and Walmart "Cowboy Christmas" figures to make the "Cimarron Horse Ranch." I made windows from the clear packaging that the house came in. The inside walls and roof were painted flat black to limit light bleed through. 










JimC.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

New Ray Farmhouse Mark II - Aunt Audra's Boarding House.... 

Same basic shack, just moved the addition to the end. 


















I felt I needed something across the street from the station, and this fit perfectly....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I wish you'd cut down that pink tree thats so close to the house, The roots arent good for the new foundation you know.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, It'll die off all by itself come October.... annuals are funny that way.

I'm kind of surprised nobody noticed yet that you can look in the upstairs window and out the front door........


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well done! a fine addition. 
and the next one? cut down to a one storey house?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Won't be a 'next one'... unless I find them on clearance someplace. I spent too much on the first two. 

My next two projects are a rider gon, and finish the mine tipple...... After that will probably be a birdhouse turned hunting cabin for the top of the rock pile by the pond.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik 
I love to see when a person takes a standard building that can be seen on several GRR and change a few things and everybody thinks it is either scratch or a new kit or building. Now they either ask where you got it, or they go home and drive their self crazy looking for it in the catalogs. Keep up the great work and keep encouraging others to stretch their limits. 
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great job Mik. The roof turned out real nice!
I like the blue walls also.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Moving that addition makes a big difference--looks great


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I am building a farmhouse that looks a lot like that one, but it is scratchbuilt out of wood. Using lauen for the walls with lapboard siding glued on individually. It will take about 4 months to build. I will have to compare houses when finished. 
Ron


----------

